# extra tags?



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

can you still get extra gun tags and use it to shoot a doe with a bow?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe the chance ended at the end of rifle season.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

hamma time said:


> can you still get extra gun tags and use it to shoot a doe with a bow?


Yes, if there are any left. These are not "gun" tags, they are "concurrent season" tags and unit specific.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Huntins right, just looked and there are tags available in 12 units.


----------

